# Positioning. Height?



## Jesot (Jan 21, 2013)

Right now, I've got my 42" Plasma on a 30" wire shelf.









Laugh, but it works amazingly as the the airflow is keeps equipment on the second shelf cool and I use a couple cube baskets to store various things on the bottom shelf...and it looks pretty good, too.









I've had that setup for a couple years now. I sit 6-8' from the TV and the viewing quality is perfect.

I've had my house for just about a year and a half and am starting to get ideas for what to do various spaces. The fireplace is a gas fireplace that will never be used. The area above the mantle seems like it'd be perfect for a TV, and there's built-in shelving that would be perfect for storing equipment and media

The question... If mounted above the fireplace, the TV's center would be about 5-6' off the floor. How far back would the seating area have to be for that height to not be too high? And at what distance would the seating just simply be too far back? This is important because there is a doorway that could make the ideal seating distance impossible (and completely nix the notion).


UNRELATED: Has anyone had any experience mounting a TV on a sloped wall? There's a spot in my bedroom that could be amazing for a TV because you would be able to watch it, unobstructed, without having to crane your neck or sit up at all. I see this wall when I wake up from any position I'm sleeping in. Just wondering what, if any dangers exist with mounting a TV on a slope and if there are specific mounts that I would(n't) want to look at for this scenario. The wall is also right behind my computer, so I could stream movies/tv/etc. while I surf/game/work/school...nerdgasm.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you looked at the many viewing setup calculators floating around the internet? Personally, I wouldn't put it above the fireplace as I would think you would have to move the seating back far enough to alleviate any neck strain. :huh:


----------

